# Pigeon Sounds



## dekebrent

First off, I want to thank all of the members of this community for their helpfu advice over the past couple of months. Everyone w/ whom I've corresponded has been kind, thoughtful, prompt and helpful. So thanks on behalf of myself and my little pigeon, Pete.

Question -- what are the meanings of some of the sounds pigeons make? I just want to make sure I'm being as responsive to Pete as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Skyeking

First,.....Your very welcome!


Second, What sound in particular?

I'll go over a few:

There is the grunt noise, when you approach them suddenly that is their alarm sound. Either they don't like you to close, or they warn of stranger nearby.

The soft cooing sound, is when they are happy, and just being verbal, maybe seeing if you will respond, by cooing back, or just a plain contentness. My birds also coo softly when they are calling for their mate, and want attention.

The "roo-koo wak-wak" is possibly a male speaking, they do this with other males, and will nod their head sending a warning."This is my territory so don't come near, or don't come back" I think when my Skye does that to me, he is not happy about something, or he wants my attention, just for me to acknowledge him. They usually do the 360 degree dance with it, and when they sweep the tail doing it, and standing tall and proud, then they are showing off for a female.

Females do a less noisy, less of a dance version of the "roo-koo, wak-wak", when they want to say something, or are threatened by another bird near their turf. 

Then their is the dance and koo that both a male and female will do when they first greet each other in the nest box, when one comes back to releave the duty of the other (nesting) This is a time when both talk to each other, how was your day, mine was okay, glad to see your home, and its like they both can't share with each other quick enough. They will do a head nod at each other also upon greeting. I have a couple who are very comfortable with each other, good breeders and have been together 4 years now.

Treesa


----------



## dekebrent

Treesa -- As always, thanks. Was not looking for a particular sound, but just a short tutorial. Have heard the short grunt from Pete (I still call her Pete despite her egg laying last week), and assumed that meant "don't bother me now." She sometimes does a coo-ing sound where her throat area puffs a little, and as you said, she appears content. I witnessed the male dance this past Sunday, as the head of the local flock -- we call him Big Pidg (he is a large pigeon) -- pranced and strutted around in a circle while emitting coo-ing noises at Pete, who was in the outside coop I built for her. Pete just looked at him while he did his dance for 15 minutes. I have thoroughly enjoyed getting to know pigeons over the past few months. Thanks again, Treesa.


----------



## Skyeking

That is interesting about the wattle, someone else said they also seem to prune behind the wings as stimuli on the wattle.

Nodding is used to express interest between hen and male, but I have also seen it used as a warning between two males or rivals for acquisition of a cubby. I've got a hen that nods at me all the time, this happened because she was hand raised. It is so cute, but watch out when you nod back, cause then she thinks you have a relationship with her.

Treesa


----------



## feralpigeon

Trees Gray said:


> It is so cute, but watch out when you nod back, cause then she thinks you have a relationship with her.
> 
> Treesa


Yup, then the eggs start rolling out  .


----------



## feralpigeon

OK, keep wanting to mention this about sounds in general, I have a relatively new rescue from an overpass I visit regularly who couldn't fly. He's doing well and I expect to bring him back there soon, and in the meantime, I am enjoying his "brooo-cooo-cooo" immensely as I've never heard anything quite like it.

In the middle of his mating coo is a sound that reminds me of a sitar (Indian musical instrument) that is sooo beautiful, I have never heard anything at all
close to this. Has anyone else heard something like what I'm describing?


----------



## rena paloma

*soft sitar coo*

i have herd this, it wakes me up in the morning, my feral cocks come and coo and tick tick coo in the front yard, get me up at 6.30 am cooing and doing mating dances, so cute! so relaxing, so beautiful. i really love my pij;s


----------



## badbird

my pet bird has never ever made a sound for me other than that grunt grunt grunt noise when i try to move something in his cage or take him out of it.

i want to hear him coo something so i tried putting a mirror in his cage and he just stares at it, silent.


----------



## Skyeking

badbird said:


> my pet bird has never ever made a sound for me other than that grunt grunt grunt noise when i try to move something in his cage or take him out of it.i want to hear him coo something so i tried putting a mirror in his cage and he just stares at it, silent.


Is badbird a 2005 bird, did they tell you the year on the band that they cut off? If he is, he may still be immature and not have any interest in the bird in the mirror. If he is older then 4 months, badbird may be a hen. I have a hen that is huge in stature but sweet and timid.

If he/she grunts that just means there hasn't been enough time to establish trust and a bond, and he is defending his turf, give the bird some time and his true nature will come out when he feels more comfortable around you, then he will start roo-koo-ing. 

Last but not least, get a female pigeon/ and or a male pigeon around and see how the bird responds. Nothing brings out the "cooing" in a pigeon more then another pigeon, and you can also pretty much figure from that if he is a male or hen.


----------



## badbird

he is a couple years old because the rescuers had him since november of 2004 and he was already a full grown adult.

they say he is a male and also confirmed that from his previous owner who didn't want him. he's never laid an egg with me or with the previous owners.

ill give him some more time.


----------



## Skyeking

badbird said:


> he is a couple years old because the rescuers had him since november of 2004 and he was already a full grown adult.
> they say he is a male and also confirmed that from his previous owner who didn't want him. he's never laid an egg with me or with the previous owners.
> ill give him some more time.


Let him see a hen and you will see a whole different side of him.


----------



## badbird

do you think people would think i was weird if i took my pidgie to the park to see other pidgies? I would have mine on a leash, lol. There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Skyeking

Yes, people might think so, do you care?

I really don't care how people think about me and my pigeons, I care more about what my birds think of me. Badbird is your priority, so make sure he is comfortable and happy.

The leash is okay for a short time, just don't use it too long. If he is unhappy with it, starts pulling on it, bring his carrier so you can put him in that, and be especially careful not to let him go. He is used to flying free and he may feel trapped and undignified wearing the leash.

I bought one for Skye when he went on the Animal Planet studio so he wouldn't fly around, but he was well behaved. He started picking at the flight leash like a mad dog, after a while, and only had a one track mind, getting that thing off around him. I don't put it on him now, as he feels undignified and restrained, but I will use it if an emergency arrises. Skye is my pet, so thinks he is human, he doesn't even like to be held, let alone puting a leash on him. LOL


----------



## bevslape

dekebrent said:


> Question -- what are the meanings of some of the sounds pigeons make? I just want to make sure I'm being as responsive to Pete as possible. Thanks.


I should record my husband and his pigeon coo-ing and grunting one another and send it in. Sometimes I think his bird can "talk" to him.


----------



## mr squeaks

*Pigeon talk*

Over time, I have come to identify (for the most part, hopefully) what Mr. Squeaks means/wants when he makes certain sounds.  Here are some and my "interpretation" based on his reactions:  Hope you enjoy. I'm sure all pigeon people will relate!  

GENTLE COOING: he will do this by himself at certain times when he's out - especially in a corner of my kitchen or on his brick under my computer table. In the mornings, BEFORE it's full light, he will start to coo if he hears me stirring (his home is mostly covered at night). He's saying: "Come pet and scratch my head and neck." I lift the cover, reach between the bars and scratch away. Meanwhile, he squats down and just coos and coos.

COOING WITH RISING PITCH (also known as "MOANING with or without rising pitch"): Sometimes he will start cooing and then he becomes louder and louder meaning: "HEY! Some attention, please - NOW!" or "HERE I AM!"

'THE' CHORTLE: This familiar male sound is accompanied by fanning tale and walking in circles. Meaning: you my mate, you my mate... I looooove yooooou. Most vigorous after petting and scratching!

GRUNTING: "oof! Back off!" "Watch it, you are in my space"..."No, I'm NOT coming out yet!"

Finally, he makes no noise but STOMPS up and down from his ledge area to the bottom of the cage - meaning: "Hello! I'm NOT READY to be in here!" "It's light out, GET UP!" and, if he can see me while still confined, "LET ME OUT! LET ME OUT" Once in awhile accompanied by the rising pitch cooing!


----------



## Victor

Very nice and useful information, your pigeon translation contribution. Thank you both! I made a copy of ths for my resource book for future reference!


----------



## TAWhatley

Absolutely great stuff, Mr. Squeaks! I have been meaning to get a recording of Chuckie .. his sound is like no other .. I was told by his original human Mom that he would never accept another pigeon and was extremely aggressive to other pigeons .. true .. he is and was a real pain in the butt with other birds .. still .. he met the love of his life .. she's an older woman, but Chuckie is SMITTEN .. it's almost hysterical to watch .. Chuckie loves his older white hen so much that it's just about pitiful. Chuckie remains aggressive to all other birds aside from his chosen and from me .. I can pick him up, and he will snuggle but not for long .. apparently I don't have the same things to offer as his older woman does .. her name is Brigette.

Terry


----------

